# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1962 Toyota Publica Sports concept car - photos

## Altair

1962 Toyota Publica Sports concept car.






Previously:

2012 Toyota GRMN iQ Supercharger city car - photos
Toyota Prius limousine - photos
1990 Toyota Sera coupe - photos
Toyota HiAce truck - photo

----------

